# Is this the new "Dark Earth"



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

*color rumored to be coming from Springfi







eld for their XD's?*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks more like a Desert Sand to me??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That looks pretty kewl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

yes...that is the new Dark Earth for the XD's


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As I already have 6 polymer guns, I don't know if I will ever buy an XD or not. I was tempted to a while back, but now I don't know.

Also have read some complaints about locking block issues, and how some of the internals wear over time and produce more barrel wobble. Then, w/ the rust issues... I don't know...

Looks nice, though...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Actually that one might be custom with the slide painted...here is what SA has on there sight as the Dark Earth


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *color rumored to be coming from Springfi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~ :smt023


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

*Glad to see you*



rustycompass said:


> ~ :smt023


are back...:smt1099


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks really good. The only eyesore is that "MADE IN CORATIA" that's molded in the frame. Looks even better with that painted slide.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

*Could be worse....*



Revolver said:


> Looks really good. The only eyesore is that "MADE IN CORATIA" that's molded in the frame. Looks even better with that painted slide.


....made in Austria (home of America's neo-nazi father, Hitler)....yeah....could be worse.:smt120


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> As I already have 6 polymer guns, I don't know if I will ever buy an XD or not. I was tempted to a while back, but now I don't know.
> 
> Also have read some complaints about locking block issues, and how some of the internals wear over time and produce more barrel wobble. Then, w/ the rust issues... I don't know...
> 
> Looks nice, though...


All in all they seem to be nice guns. I may get one some day but right now I do not see a reason to. There are not any upgrades on the XD that make it more attractive than my HK or 1911 :smt071

Nice looking gun though! :smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> All in all they seem to be nice guns. I may get one some day but right now I do not see a reason to. There are not any upgrades on the XD that make it more attractive than my HK or 1911 :smt071
> 
> Nice looking gun though! :smt1099


 ~ maybe it's not an upgrade per say, but they're cheaper & easier on the wallet... :smt043 o wait, that won't do you any good since you already have the HK & 1911. 
oh never mind, :roll: it's late & I'm tired. :smt043 
but that is a nice USP.45 ya have on the HK tread...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ maybe it's not an upgrade per say, but they're cheaper & easier on the wallet... :smt043 o wait, that won't do you any good since you already have the HK & 1911.
> oh never mind, :roll: it's late & I'm tired. :smt043
> but that is a nice USP.45 ya have on the HK tread...


lol I was tryin to think of the right word... lol

They are very cost effective! I am just trying to find a reason to get one!

Suggestions? :mrgreen:


----------

